# Is Amazon Prime Video Streaming in 4K or Not????



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't figure this out. There were several days were there were a couple of sections called "Amazon 4K UHD Movies" and "Amazon 4K UHD TV Shows" and when I watched shows in that section that had the "UHD" Banner in the upper left corner of the icon (e.g. James Bond Spectre) I got video that stated "Ultra HD" in the progress bar. 

Now whether it was truly UHD is another story (it really didn't look like it to me) but the fact is that the UHD sections are now totally gone. Even the UHD movies I added to my wishlist are gone

What gives here? Is there any clarification from Tivo that the Amazon app for Bolt outputs 4K? or are they still working on it?

Thanks!


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

zubinh said:


> I can't figure this out. There were several days were there were a couple of sections called "Amazon 4K UHD Movies" and "Amazon 4K UHD TV Shows" and when I watched shows in that section that had the "UHD" Banner in the upper left corner of the icon (e.g. James Bond Spectre) I got video that stated "Ultra HD" in the progress bar.
> 
> Now whether it was truly UHD is another story (it really didn't look like it to me) but the fact is that the UHD sections are now totally gone. Even the UHD movies I added to my wishlist are gone
> 
> ...


Well I have tried everything on this forum and still can't get 4K amazon or Netflix....
And yes I have 4K TV and account that includes 4K

I give up on TIVO


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazon owns and males the content available. Did you check with them?


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

jrtroo said:


> Amazon owns and males the content available. Did you check with them?


Same content works with another device connected to same tv with same account.

This is TiVo app related issue


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

It worked for a couple months and went away a couple weeks ago. I assume it will come back at some point.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

seadooxp3 said:


> Same content works with another device connected to same tv with same account.
> 
> This is TiVo app related issue


Not necessarily. They wrote and update their apps device by device, and the app they wrote for TiVo is unique for the TiVo box. So, unless they told the public that it did not change, you don't know where the issue is.


----------



## seadooxp3 (Nov 16, 2017)

As per advise by someone else in this forum only some HDMI inputs on receivers support HDCP 2.2
In my case with Pioneer sc95

HDCP 2.2 technology ensures compatibility with 4K Ultra HD sources and TVs (BD, HDMI IN 1, HDMI IN 2 inputs and monitor outputs only)
Once I connected the TiVo to HDMI 1 now I can get 4k in TiVo plus 4K Netflix and amazon 4 k

Thanks everyone


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for publishing the resolution. Much more helpful for others than is typical in these situations.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The sys info screen will show whether your connection is HDCP 2.2. And you won't be able to stream UHD content from Amazon or Netflix unless you have an HDMI connection with HDCP 2.2.


----------

